# Weedeater PE550 edger won't start



## raymond woods (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi,

After 12 years my pull cord finally snapped. I replaced the cord and the wound starter spring. After re-assembly the edger will not start anymore.

I ended up chasing the issue financially and replaced the ignition coil/module (gapped to 0.015"), new fuel tank/lines, new carburetor, new spark plug, and new fuel mixture.

None of the above helped out. I have spark and fuel. When I dumped in fuel or starting fluid into the cylinder it still won't fire. In the 1000 or so pulls I have done I only heard a "pfft" noise twice and nothing else.

I am now done chasing this due to the cost and my own time which isn't worth it anymore. I give up after replacing all those parts instead of just finding a new edger. 

What is really frustrating is I used it all summer and the 11 prior and a simple cord snap killed it off.

Is there something else I'm missing that I can pass on to the next owner (family member) of this thing that might help them fix it?

Thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

raymond woods said:


> Hi,
> 
> After 12 years my pull cord finally snapped. I replaced the cord and the wound starter spring. After re-assembly the edger will not start anymore.
> 
> ...


Remove the muffler and look at the piston and cylinder walls to see if they are scored, it may have ingested something and damaged the piston and walls, also check the compression, it needs to be 90+ lbs. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I will add to Geo's good response:

While I'm not familiar with that model unit, IF THE recoil rope unspooled and wrapped itself around the flywheel area, it may have sheared the flywheel key which would alter the ignition timing, potentially enough to make a no-start condition. While rare, I have seen this type of damage occur but I can ONLY see that happening if the engine was stalled by the rope jamming up the engine and stalling it out. Had a guy get his handkerchief sucked into the flywheel on a Ryobi / Ryan trimmer and stop it dead!


----------



## raymond woods (Apr 18, 2009)

paulr44 said:


> I will add to Geo's good response:
> 
> While I'm not familiar with that model unit, IF THE recoil rope unspooled and wrapped itself around the flywheel area, it may have sheared the flywheel key which would alter the ignition timing, potentially enough to make a no-start condition. While rare, I have seen this type of damage occur but I can ONLY see that happening if the engine was stalled by the rope jamming up the engine and stalling it out. Had a guy get his handkerchief sucked into the flywheel on a Ryobi / Ryan trimmer and stop it dead!


I appreciate your and Geo's responses.

I tested the compression at 85 Psi last night; assuming that is within acceptable range.

When the cord broke on me it did bind up on something and lock while I was still pulling; so the flywheel key issue may be the problem. I don't know if that key is built into the flywheel and even if a replacement would fix the issue; maybe the damage is further than that.

I'll pass that information on to my brother who is going to take a crack at it. I have spent a 1/3 the cost of a new unit trying to fix it when I should have put it towards a new one.

Now I have to decide if I want an electric or gas edger for future use and my string trimmer is a marginal edger? This one lasted 12 years and I would buy a new one if I could find them for less than $199 as I initially paid $109 for mine in 2001.

Thanks again for the help/tips!


----------

